# Las Vegas 11/27 - 12/1



## swsc16 (Nov 1, 2013)

Looking for at least a 1BR (2 adults, 2 kids) in Las Vegas for thanksgiving weekend (11/27 - 12/1).
Thanks!


----------



## swsc16 (Nov 11, 2013)

No longer looking, can an Admin delete this post?  Thanks!


----------

